# Lenovo Ideatab A2107



## Serial_Thrilla (Sep 26, 2012)

I won one of these at my work Christmas party and have been trying to find any information on rooting this device. I have used the rootzwiki touchpad forum to root and install cyanogenmod 9 on four touchpads, but cannot seem to find anything about this one. It is a wifi only model, no 3g and comes fully installed with a ton of bloatware that you cannot uninstall and runs constantly slowing the tablet a considerable amount. I know this forum is for the thinkpad, but I was hoping maybe someone out there has some ideas or info. Thanks for looking.


----------

